# Dwight Yoakum vs Tommy Emmanuel



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

I have gone to many concerts in my life. Recently I went to Dwight Yoakum and a week later Tommy Emmanuel. Both were fantastic. One thing I have noticed through the years, country people are ROWDY and drunk! The line to the bar never subsided. At Tommy Emmanuel there was never more than one or two people getting drinks. One of the most rowdy and obnoxious crowds I have seen was at a Mary Chapin-Carpenter concert. Again rowdy, drunk country music fans. 

The second most obnoxious crowds I have encountered is an act that attracts teenaged girls, like the crowd I encountered at an Evanescence concert. 

The most polite crowds are typically Classical or Jazz concerts. Or singer/songwriter concerts, like Joni Mitchell. I have been to a few hard rock concerts like Led Zeppelin, Jethro Tull, King Crimson, generally they are pretty cool. I have never been to a heavy metal concert, or a rap concert, don't plan to. 

The other day, I tried to recall the concerts I have seen since my first one in 1971. I am sure I have forgotten a few, but here goes:


 kd Lang
Lyle Lovett
Bonnie Rait
Emmylou Harris
Pink Martini
Feist
Shawn Phillips
Liz Phair
Lilith Fair (Jewel, Cassandra Wilson, Susan Vega) 
Regina Spektor
Paula Cole
Teddy Thompson
Tom Petty
Heart
Elvis Costello
Peter Gabriel
Dreams Come True
Led Zeppelin
Jethro Tull
CSN&Y
Cardigans
Brandi Carlile
Colbie Calait
Elvis Presley
Bob Dylan
Cat Stevens
Paul McCartney
Indrid Michaelson
Tommy Emmanuel
Dwight Yoakam
Emerson, Lake and Palmer
King Crimson
Mary Chapin-Carpenter
Harry Chapin
Moody Blues
James Taylor
Garbage
Matchbox 20
Barenaked Ladies
Michael Hedges
Leo Kottke
Evanescence
Counting Crows
Roseanne Cash
Gordon Lightfoot
REM
Talking Heads
Fleetwood Mac
Mental As Anything
Men At Work
Marc Cohn
Eurythmics
Fiona Apple
Big Head Todd
Karla Bonoff
Shawn Colvin
Liz Story
John Hiatt
Charlotte Martin
Maroon 5
Natalie Merchant
Joni Mitchell
The Jetzons
Shonen Knife
Rodney Crowell
Garrison Starr
Vertical Horizon
Tegan and Sara


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Lord !!! I think I only have been to 5-6 concerts in my life.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

I like music. I had my own little record player at the age of 3.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing that you have seen all these artists during your life. It must make for some fond memories i'm sure.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Seems as I get older the appeal of going to concerts seems to get less and less. Experiences in the past 10 years at large venues (arenas) have resulted in swearing off any future large concerts and limiting my concert going to smaller more intimate venues. Unfortunately even they are becoming intolerable. People just don't seem to have any consideration for others anymore. Talking throughout, standing throughout, texting, photographing, drinking, even fighting and yes, in smaller venues that you wouldn't expect it from. And the perps aren't generation X or Y's. They are adults in their 50's and 60's. Of course there are exceptions and that's what keeps me going back. Sorry for the rant. A few of the more memorable shows I've been to lately are Blackie and the Rodeo Kings, Kim Mitchell, and David Gogo. Rod, I wouldn't expect you to know who any of these acts are as they're all Canadian with little US exposure.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> Seems as I get older the appeal of going to concerts seems to get less and less. Experiences in the past 10 years at large venues (arenas) have resulted in swearing off any future large concerts and limiting my concert going to smaller more intimate venues. Unfortunately even they are becoming intolerable. People just don't seem to have any consideration for others anymore. Talking throughout, standing throughout, texting, photographing, drinking, even fighting and yes, in smaller venues that you wouldn't expect it from. And the perps aren't generation X or Y's. They are adults in their 50's and 60's. Of course there are exceptions and that's what keeps me going back. Sorry for the rant. A few of the more memorable shows I've been to lately are Blackie and the Rodeo Kings, Kim Mitchell, and David Gogo. Rod, I wouldn't expect you to know who any of these acts are as they're all Canadian with little US exposure.


I've only been to a handful of large venue concerts, and mostly for some of the greats: Ella, Johnny, Levon.

I much prefer smaller festivals, especially ones where most of the names on the bill are people you've never heard of. And yes, I love Blackie and the Rodeo Kings. And yes, something needs to be done about those baby boomers.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Seems as I get older the appeal of going to concerts seems to get less and less. Experiences in the past 10 years at large venues (arenas) have resulted in swearing off any future large concerts and limiting my concert going to smaller more intimate venues. Unfortunately even they are becoming intolerable. People just don't seem to have any consideration for others anymore. Talking throughout, standing throughout, texting, photographing, drinking, even fighting and yes, in smaller venues that you wouldn't expect it from. And the perps aren't generation X or Y's. They are adults in their 50's and 60's. Of course there are exceptions and that's what keeps me going back. Sorry for the rant. A few of the more memorable shows I've been to lately are Blackie and the Rodeo Kings, Kim Mitchell, and David Gogo. Rod, I wouldn't expect you to know who any of these acts are as they're all Canadian with little US exposure.


Yes, I totally agree. People are less considerate as a whole. And back in the 70's everyone was smoking pot. Now they serve liquor, that may also have something to do with it. It seems that younger people tend to want to text about their experiences instead of simply experiencing them.

Also everyone wants to stand up and be noticed and draw attention to themselves. I like to sit quietly and take it all in, please do not stand up in front of me, or sing along in my ear.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

SKATTERBRANE said:


> It seems that younger people tend to want to text about their experiences instead of simply experiencing them.


Drives me crazy!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> even fighting and yes, in smaller venues that you wouldn't expect it from. And the perps aren't generation X or Y's. They are adults in their 50's and 60's. Of course there are exceptions and that's what keeps me going back.


I noticed this a lot at this past summer when I went to see Aerosmith and Cheap Trick, everyone would be having a good time and then two grown men who are well under the weather decide to duke it out amongst the audience. I swear there's no more pathetic site than seeing security and police officers having to pry two drunk men in their late 50's or early 60's apart, you'd swear they were possessed like in a horror movie they way they were going at each other. Worst part is every time this stuff happens if you're in a really good spot for enjoying the concert if you happen to be bumped out of there there's next to no way of getting back.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I learned to dislike concerts early in adulthood. Lousy sound, inconsiderate audience, uncomfortable or no seating, and my general discomfort with overt public intoxication (I was a quiet and withdrawn drunk most of the time if I drank in public). An early Rush concert and monthly high school dances (there were live bands in those days) kind of put me off.

So, the only big(ish) concerts I've been to were Plant/Page (Skydome), Buddy Guy (Convocation Hall, U of T), Neil Young (Bud Gardens). All seemed relatively sedate affairs to me.

Mid size concerts in decent halls, like Bruce Cockburn, and Oscar Peterson, both at the Stratford Festival Theatre, were great in sound, seating, and behavior.

In the last 20 years I've preferred small venues (house concerts, community concert series, etc) and folk festivals. I've seen scores of world class acts, if lesser known, in such places. Invariably, the sound is at least decent and often stellar, the seating comfortable, and the behavior good. Much worse behavior is found routinely where my little old cover band would play.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I noticed the past few concerts I've gone to that whoever does the sound seem to get their mix and stick with it be it good or bad. I felt bad for poor old Rick Neilsen up on stage that night, I could see him playing but I couldn't hear him over the drums and the vocals.


----------



## SKATTERBRANE (Feb 14, 2013)

The sound guy is a very important component to whether I enjoy a concert or not. I hate it when I cannot hear the vocals clearly. The sound is almost as important as the performance, possibly even more so.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

SKATTERBRANE said:


> The sound guy is a very important component to whether I enjoy a concert or not. I hate it when I cannot hear the vocals clearly. The sound is almost as important as the performance, possibly even more so.




I couldn't agree more, as much of a showman that Rick Neilson was on stage it didn't make any difference because I was only catching tiny snippets of his guitar work every four or five minutes at best.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I learned to dislike concerts early in adulthood. Lousy sound, inconsiderate audience, uncomfortable or no seating, and my general discomfort with overt public intoxication (I was a quiet and withdrawn drunk most of the time if I drank in public). An early Rush concert and monthly high school dances (there were live bands in those days) kind of put me off.


For some bizarre reason I seem to attract the drunkest idiot (usually a mulletted white guy who likes to call other white guys "brother") in the crowd who thinks that we're BFFs. 

+1 on smaller theatres/outdoor venues. With the exception of the few ppl left on my bucket list, for the cost of parking at the ACC/Sky Dome I prefer to buy the DVD & enjoy it at home. Better sound, I can watch it umpteen times & pants are always optional.


----------

